# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  This topic was opened by spamer

## finemobile

(The spam was deleted. L.)

----------


## basurero

В чем это относится к итальянскому языку? Это ни в чем не относится ни к чему! Так что, ты просто спамер, который заслуживает смерть!

----------


## Alware

My choice is you committing suiside asap

----------


## DDT

Yeah! Fooken Sie off, mate! 
How come this thread never got deleted?

----------


## Leof

> Как это относится к итальянскому языку? Это никак не относится ни к чему! Так что, ты просто спамер, который заслуживает смерти!

----------

